# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Այս կինոն ինձ դուր չի եկել

## Ռուֆուս

Եկեք էս թեմայում էլ գրենք մեր տեսած անկապ, չստացված, դեբիլ կինոները:

Քանի որ այս թեմայում գրված ֆիլմերի մասին կարծիքները կարող են էականորեն տարբերվել ձեր կարծիքներից, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս թեմայում ծավալել հնարավորինս չափ առողջ բանավեճ ու չվիրավորել դիմացինին:  :Smile:

----------

E-la Via (15.04.2010), Jarre (15.04.2010), Yellow Raven (15.04.2010), Yevuk (15.04.2010), Ձայնալար (15.04.2010), Ռեդ (15.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Բարոյականության սաբռաժենյաներից ելնելով խորհուրդ չեմ տա դիտել Ջորջ Բուշի կենսագրականը (դե իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա, էլի)

*W*

----------

Magic-Mushroom (16.04.2010), Rhayader (15.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (15.04.2010)

----------


## BOBO

Ունիվերսալ զինվորը 3
Վոզմեզդիե
Վատ լեյտենանտը
Անտիխրիստ
Պասիլկա

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մեկ էլ խնդրում եմ ֆիլմը գրելիս հիմնավորեք, այլապես առանց հիմնավորումների գրված ֆիլմերը կջնջվեն:

----------

Jarre (15.04.2010), Հայկօ (17.04.2010), Ֆրեյա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Էմիր Կուստուրիցա - Զավետ (Promise Me This)*

Կուստուրիցայի մոտ ստեղծագործական ճգնաժամ է սկսվել, որը նկատվում էր «Կյանքը Հիասքանչ է» ֆիլմում: Զավետում ոչ մի օրիգինալ բան չկար, իմ մոտ էն տպավորությունն էր, որ Կուստուրիցայի մոտ բոլոր իդեաները պրծել են, ինքն էլ ստիպված իր հին կինոներից տարբեր կտորներ էր իրար կցմցած ու համեմել հոգնած հումորով: Հիասթափվեցի:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> *Էմիր Կուստուրիցա - Զավետ (Promise Me This)*
> 
> Կուստուրիցայի մոտ ստեղծագործական ճգնաժամ է սկսվել, որը նկատվում էր «Կյանքը Հիասքանչ է» ֆիլմում: Զավետում ոչ մի օրիգինալ բան չկար, իմ մոտ էն տպավորությունն էր, որ Կուստուրիցայի մոտ բոլոր իդեաները պրծել են, ինքն էլ ստիպված իր հին կինոներից տարբեր կտորներ էր իրար կցմցած ու համեմել հոգնած հումորով: Հիասթափվեցի:


Հավելեմ. 


Ահավոր զզվելի էր ու տափակ  :Bad:  (երևի իր կարծիքով սաղս պետք ա սեղանի տակ ընկնեինք ծիծաղից) ամբողջ ֆիլմի ընթացքում զոոֆիլների հումորները ու նամյոկները... յախկ...

Էս ֆիլմի մեջ չկար "Կյանքը Հրաշք է" ֆիլմի կոլորիտը, համուհոտը... Ուղղակի ոնց որ արդեն ծեծված բանաձևով դրել ստանդարտ ֆիլմ է նկարել։

Խորհուրդ չեմ տա դիտել իրենց ժամանակը գնահատող մարդկանց... Անհամություն ա...
Մինչև վերջ չկարողացա նայել, ձանձրալի էր  :Boredom: 

IMDB - 6.7

----------

Freeman (30.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.04.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

*Knockin' on Heaven's Door/Թակելով Երկնքի Դռները*



Ֆիլմն առաջին անգամ տեսել էի շատ տարիներ առաջ: Դուրս եկել էր, հանճարեղ ֆիլմ չէր, բայց վատն էլ չէր: Դրանից հետո հայտնաբերեցի, որ հայերը ինչ-որ տարօրինակ պաշտամունք ունեն այս ֆիլմի նկատմամբ, բոլորը մի մարդու պես իրենց ամենասիրած ֆիլմը նշում էին հենց սա: Մտածեցի, որ երևի իմ հետ ինչ-որ մի բան էն չի, ախր մի եսիմ ինչ գլուխգործոց չէր: Էս վերջերս էլի նայեցի ու  :Bad: 

Վերին աստիճանի սենտիմենտալ, ստերեոտիպներով լեցուն, սարսափելի վատ դերասանական խաղով անկապ ֆիլմ էր: Զարմանալի չէր, որ մալալետկա ժամանակ դուրս եկել էր, բայց հիմա ընդհանրապես չի նայվում: Ի դեպ գլխավոր հերոսները ոնց որ սիրահարված հալուբոյներ լինեին:  :Jpit: 

Բայց դե վատի մեջ միշտ էլ լավը կա - Knockin' On Heaven's Door երգը շատ եմ սիրում  :Love:

----------

tikopx (20.07.2010)

----------


## Ռեդ

*The Beach*


_Ֆիլմի սկիզբը լավն է, միջնամասերը՝ նորմալ, վերջը՝ ահավոր . . . դուրս հեչ չեկավ: Մի անգամ նայել եմ, նույն սխալը երկրորդ անգամ չեմ կրկնի:_

----------

Annushka (25.10.2010), Jarre (17.04.2010), Արևհատիկ (15.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (15.04.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Փաստորեն էս թեմայում խորհուրդ ենք տալիս դիտել էն ֆիլմերը, որոնք խորհուրդ չենք տալիս դիտել:  :LOL: 

Դե քանի որ հիմիկվա կինոներից էնքան էլ տեղյակ չեմ, մի հատ հին` 1957 կինո կարամ խորհուրդ չտամ: Օդրի Հեփբերնն ա խաղում, կոչվում ա «Funny Face»: ԻՄՀՕ, տափակության գագաթնակետն ա:

----------

VisTolog (27.05.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Փաստորեն էս թեմայում խորհուրդ ենք տալիս դիտել էն ֆիլմերը, որոնք խորհուրդ չենք տալիս դիտել: 
> 
> Դե քանի որ հիմիկվա կինոներից էնքան էլ տեղյակ չեմ, մի հատ հին` 1957 կինո կարամ խորհուրդ չտամ: Օդրի Հեփբերնն ա խաղում, կոչվում ա «Funny Face»: ԻՄՀՕ, տափակության գագաթնակետն ա:


Վայ, էդ թվին արդեն կինո էին հանո՞ւմ  :LOL: 
Մի շարք էլ կա, որ հակացուցված ա նայել... Ամերիկայի հանած "պատմական" ֆիլմերը: 
Մեղա մեղա...

----------

Alphaone (01.02.2014), VisTolog (27.05.2010)

----------


## Արևածագ

Ֆիլմը թե ինձ դուր չեկավ, կանջատեմ: Եթե դուր չի գալիս, ինչու՞ նայել մինչև վերջ: Այլ բան է, երբ կինոթատրոնում ես նստած, այն էլ ոչ մենակ, և ուղեկիցդ հետաքրքրությամբ նայում է:
Վերջերս մինչև վերջ նայած  :Bad:  ֆիլմը «Ճակատագրի ձվերն» է:  :Bad:  Հյուր էին կանչել, փախչելու տեղ չկար:

----------

Askalaf (09.05.2010)

----------


## Աթեիստ

*«Անառակ որդու վերադարձը»* - գնացել էինք կինոթատրոն, ալիքը փոխել չէինք կարող։
Ինձ հանդիպած ամենաէշ հնդկական կինոն ավելի հաճույքով կդիտեի։ Մինչև այսօր զարմանում եմ, թե Ջիգարխանյանին ինչով էին խաբել ու նկարել։ Ինչպես նկատեց այդ պահին կողքս նստած մի տղամարդ, ֆիլմի ամենածախսատար մասը խորովածն էր։

----------

tikopx (20.07.2010), Արամ (16.08.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայում տեղի է ունեցել գլոբալ քիմմաքրում՝ այս անգամ առանց դաժան ու անցանկալի հետևանքների: Հաջորդ անգամ թեման Չեռնոբիլ սարքողները կենթարկվեն վարչական տույժի: Բոլոր այն հարգարժան անդամներին, ովքեր կարծում են, որ իրենց կարևոր քննարկումները կիսատ են մնացել, հրավիրում եմ «Կինո. թեմայից դուրս, բաժնից ներս» թեմա:
*

----------

Chuk (17.04.2010), Heqim (19.04.2010), Jarre (17.04.2010), Rhayader (18.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Համար 23
The Number 23
Ռեժ. Ջոել Շումախեր
Դերերում՝ Ջիմ Քերի, Վիրջինիա Մեդսեն



Շատ էի կարոտել Ջիմին ու սենց տափակություն հեչ չէի սպասում նրանից...
Ռեժիսյորը՝ ընդհանրապես դաուն ա... :Angry2: 

Ֆիլմը ոնց որ Առանոֆսկու Պիի "դլյա չաինիկով" պոպսայացրած տարբերակը լինի, որ դեբիլներին էլ հասկանալի դառնա միտքը... :Bad: 

Տոմատոյում՝ 8% :LOL: 
IMDB - 6.2 - Դա էլ ա շատ նման էշությանը... 

Հանկարծ սրա վրա ժամանակ չծախսեք... նայելու բան չի...

----------

EgoBrain (24.04.2010), Skeptic (07.05.2010), Աթեիստ (25.04.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Շերլոք Հոլմս

Sherlok Holmes, 2009,
Ռեժ. Գայ Րիտչի.. .
երերում` Ռոբերտ Դաունի Ջր., Ջուդ Լոու
IMDB - 7.6
Rotten- 69% 



Պատկերացրեք` մի ֆիլմ եք նկարում, որը պատմում է Լոնդոնում դարասկզբին տեղի ունեցող իրադարձությունների մասին: Ինչքան դիտորդ կհայտնվի?
Իսկ հիմա պատկերացրեք, որ ֆիլմը մի հայտնի, շատ հայտնի եւ համբավ վայելող անուն է հոլովում, այսպես կոչված` բրենդ է: Բնականաբար` հետաքրքրությունն ավելի մեծ կլինի:
Սպասումներս մեծ չէին, եւ դրանք իրականացան;
Ընդհանուր առմամբ` ասել, որ ֆիլմն անտաղանդ է, չի կարելի: Անշուշտ, հետաքրքիր է նկարահանված` տեխնիկական առումով: Շատ գեղեցիկ է: Շարժվող նկարների գեղեցիկ հավաքածու: Որոշ հատվածներ անողոքաբար թրեյլեր էին հիշեցնում, կամ էլ` գովազդային տեսահոլովակ: Դերասսանները ինչ-որ անիմաստ ներվայն շարժումներ են անում ամբողջ ֆիլմում, յանիմ` իրանց երազած տղերքն են...
Երաժշտությունը… հըմ… ակնհայտորեն “թխած” է ու ինձ հիշեցրեց երկու ֆիլմերից` Կարիբյան ծովահենները, Տարտուգայի սաունդթրրեքը եւ Կուստուրիցայից: ֆիլմին սազում է:
Սցենարը` պրիմիտիվ է; Կարծես մի Ճ կլասի կինոստուդիա հերթական մարտաֆիլմն է փորձել նկարել, հետո հասկացել են, որ նման մարտաֆիլմերի հավեսը ոչ ոք չունի, հետաքրքիր միտք է հղացել. Տեղափոխել ամենը Անգլիա: Դե Անգլիայի խորհրդանիշն էլ` Շերլոք Հոլմսը: Ֆիլմը Շերլոք Հոլմս կոչվելու նույնքան հիմքեր ունի, որքան Գայ Րիտչին` հանճարեղ ռեժիսյոր: Մի բան մենակ պարզ է. Նա վերջապես սովորել է արագ ֆիլմեր նկարել, եւ իր մյուս ֆիլմերի հետ համեմատած` նա ուղղակի ռեակտիվ է:
Նման սցենարով միլիոն հատ ֆիլմ կա, մենակ թե` բոլորը միջուկային զենքի մասին: Քխը ձյաձյաները փորձում են բոմբ պայթեցնել…
Դե քանի որ դարասկզբին ատոմային ռումբ չկար, ստիպված ինչ-որ անկապ ու մատից ծծած “զենք” են հնարել, որն էլ եւ խաղում է “կռվախնձորի” դերը:
Եւս մեկ արկածային ֆիլմ համաշխարհային ֆիլմադարանում;
Բարի դիտում…

----------

Magic-Mushroom (25.04.2010), tikopx (20.07.2010), VisTolog (27.05.2010), Աթեիստ (25.04.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.04.2010)

----------


## Արշակ

Հա, ի դեպ, տենց մի չհավանած կինո էլ Տարանտինոյի «the hateful eight»–ն ա։ Կինոն նայել եմ 70մմ-ի համար նախատեսված սուպեր–պուպեր լայն էկրանով կինոթատրոնում (շատ քիչ կինոթատրոններ են հնարավորություն տալիս էդ ֆորմատով դիտել)։ Կինոյի սկզբից մի 10–15 րոպե երևի ցույց տվեցին Տարանտինոյի ու ֆիլմի արտադրության այլ մասնակիցների տեսամեսիջը էն մասին թե ինչ կայֆ ա, որ ֆիլմը 70մմ-ի վրա ա նկարվել, ինչ հազվագյուտ բան ա էդ ու ինչ հրաշալի արդյունք ա ստացվել։  :Smile:  ...Հետո սկսեց 3 ժամից ավել տևող ձանձրալի ու դանդաղ կինոն... Հա, մեջը «The Revenant»-ի պես սիրուն ձմեռային անտառի տեսարաններ ու խոշոր պլանով արյան ու այլ անդուր տեսարաններ կան լիքը ու մի գլուխ երկխոսություններ, որոնք ի տարբերություն Տարանտինոյի այլ ֆիլմերի ինձ հեչ չտպավորեցին։ Վերջում ընկերոջս հետ «յանիմ ի՞նչ» դեմքով իրար նայեցինք ու սուս փուս ցրվեցինք տներով: Reservoir Dogs–ը մինչև հիմա Տարանտինոյի ամենաչսիրածս ֆիլմն էր ինձ համար‎․ the hateful eight–ը ինչ–որ բանով, երևի թե սյուժեով, Reservoir Dogs–ն էր հիշացնում, բայց ավելի անհաջող ու ձանձրալի էր։

----------


## Լեո

> Հա, ի դեպ, տենց մի չհավանած կինո էլ Տարանտինոյի «the hateful eight»–ն ա։ Կինոն նայել եմ 70մմ-ի համար նախատեսված սուպեր–պուպեր լայն էկրանով կինոթատրոնում (շատ քիչ կինոթատրոններ են հնարավորություն տալիս էդ ֆորմատով դիտել)։ Կինոյի սկզբից մի 10–15 րոպե երևի ցույց տվեցին Տարանտինոյի ու ֆիլմի արտադրության այլ մասնակիցների տեսամեսիջը էն մասին թե ինչ կայֆ ա, որ ֆիլմը 70մմ-ի վրա ա նկարվել, ինչ հազվագյուտ բան ա էդ ու ինչ հրաշալի արդյունք ա ստացվել։  ...Հետո սկսեց 3 ժամից ավել տևող ձանձրալի ու դանդաղ կինոն... Հա, մեջը «The Revenant»-ի պես սիրուն ձմեռային անտառի տեսարաններ ու խոշոր պլանով արյան ու այլ անդուր տեսարաններ կան լիքը ու մի գլուխ երկխոսություններ, որոնք ի տարբերություն Տարանտինոյի այլ ֆիլմերի ինձ հեչ չտպավորեցին։ Վերջում ընկերոջս հետ «յանիմ ի՞նչ» դեմքով իրար նայեցինք ու սուս փուս ցրվեցինք տներով: Reservoir Dogs–ը մինչև հիմա Տարանտինոյի ամենաչսիրածս ֆիլմն էր ինձ համար‎․ the hateful eight–ը ինչ–որ բանով, երևի թե սյուժեով, Reservoir Dogs–ն էր հիշացնում, բայց ավելի անհաջող ու ձանձրալի էր։


«The Hateful Eight»-ը զիլ կինո ա, չես էլ զգում երեք ժամը ոնց ա թռնում: Կուրդ Ռասսելի, Սամուել Լ. Ջեքսոնի ու Ուոլտոն Գոգգինսի խաղը բարձրագույն մակարդակի վրա ա:
Սյուժեն նույնպես լավն ա, անկանխատեսելի ու կլանող:

----------

ivy (14.09.2016), Աթեիստ (14.09.2016), Արէա (14.09.2016), Հայկօ (14.09.2016), Տրիբուն (14.09.2016)

----------


## ivy

> «The Hateful Eight»-ը զիլ կինո ա, չես էլ զգում երեք ժամը ոնց ա թռնում: Կուրդ Ռասսելի, Սամուել Լ. Ջեքսոնի ու Ուոլտոն Գոգգինսի խաղը բարձրագույն մակարդակի վրա ա:
> Սյուժեն նույնպես լավն ա, անկանխատեսելի ու կլանող:


Ինձ համար էդ կինոյում ամենազիլը Դեյզին էր. վերջն էր էդ կերպարը: Հատկապես վերջին քսան րոպեն լրիվ գլուխգործոց էր. ափսոս, որ Ջենիֆեր Ջեյսոն Լին Օսկար չստացավ էդ դերի համար:



> When you go to hell John, tell them Daisy sent you


Իր ու Ջոնի հարաբերություններն ընդհանրապես շատ լավն էին՝ սենց մի քաղցր քնքշանք կար մեջները, մի հոգատարություն, բայց հետն էլ տալիս ջարդում էին իրար: 
Երբ Ջեյսոն Լիի ու Կուրտ Ռասելի ինտերվյուն էի նայում իրենց կերպարների մասին. հիշում եմ՝ իրենցից մեկն ասեց. «Դա ամուսնության պես մի բան էր». հա, ահագին նմանություն կար  :Jpit:

----------

LisBeth (08.11.2016), Աթեիստ (14.09.2016), Հայկօ (14.09.2016), Նիկեա (12.11.2016), Տրիբուն (14.09.2016)

----------


## Լեո

> Ինձ համար էդ կինոյում ամենազիլը Դեյզին էր. վերջն էր էդ կերպարը: Հատկապես վերջին քսան րոպեն լրիվ գլուխգործոց էր. ափսոս, որ Ջենիֆեր Ջեյսոն Լին Օսկար չստացավ էդ դերի համար:


Ըստ իս էս ֆիլմում շատ հաջողված ա դերասանական կազմը, բոլորը համապատասխանում են իրենց դերերին ու խաղում են անզուգական:

Միակ մարդը, ով անհաջող էր ընտրված (չնայած իր էպիզոտիկ դերին), դա Չեննինգ Տատումն էր: Մի տասակ ֆիլմի ընդհանուր տրամաբանության մեջ չէր միածուլվել, խորթ էլեգանտություն կար մեջը, այնինչ, ըստ իս, էդ դերը պահանջում էր ինչքան հնարավոր ա գռեհիկություն ու ագրեսություն:

----------

Աթեիստ (14.09.2016), Հայկօ (14.09.2016), Տրիբուն (14.09.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ահավոր դեբիլ կինո: Հատուկ կենտրոնացած հանդիսատեսի էմոցիաների վրա, պրիմիտիվ ու կանխատեսելի սյուժե պատերազմի պատճառներն ու հետևանքները չհասկացող ռեժիսոր կողմից

----------


## Arpine

Ամենանորերից՝ The girl on the train․
Ոչ մի յուրահատկություն, հերթական չստացված թրիլլեր կոչվածից։

----------


## Մուշու

> Ամենանորերից՝ The girl on the train․
> Ոչ մի յուրահատկություն, հերթական չստացված թրիլլեր կոչվածից։


Ինչո՞ւ ես մոտ երկու ամիս է սպասում եմ ու պլանավորել եմ շուտով մեծ էկրանին դիտել ֆիլմը: Մեծ են սպասումներս:

----------


## Arpine

> Ինչո՞ւ ես մոտ երկու ամիս է սպասում եմ ու պլանավորել եմ շուտով մեծ էկրանին դիտել ֆիլմը: Մեծ են սպասումներս:


Դե երևի կախված ա նրանից թե ինչ ժանր ես սիրում։ Հետաքրքիր էր նայվում ընթացքում բայց մի տեսակ դատարկ էր իմ համար, իբր գլուխկոտրուկը՝ կրկնվող, ու ոչ մի ասելիք չուներ ։ Վերջում էլ ագրեսիայի դրսևորումները դուրս չեկան։  Երբ նայես արի քննարկենք։

----------

Մուշու (07.11.2016)

----------


## Մուշու

> Դե երևի կախված ա նրանից թե ինչ ժանր ես սիրում։ Հետաքրքիր էր նայվում ընթացքում բայց մի տեսակ դատարկ էր իմ համար, իբր գլուխկոտրուկը՝ կրկնվող, ու ոչ մի ասելիք չուներ ։ Վերջում էլ ագրեսիայի դրսևորումները դուրս չեկան։  Երբ նայես արի քննարկենք։


Էխէխ հիասթափությունը մեծ էր: Պետք չէր նայել:

----------

Arpine (09.11.2016)

----------

